# Probationary California EMT cert



## cityboi323 (Jun 26, 2018)

Whats up everyone, im a new EMT in Kern county who has been granted an EMT cert on probationary terms.  The terms of my probation are to only stay out of trouble for 3 years and thats it.  I was arrested and convicted of a misdemeanor back when i was 18 and thats what caused my probationary conditions.  I wont say what it was but it involved no theft, violence, drugs, alcohol, or driving.  Anyways the point of this post is more about employment.  Most people i have spoken to had no idea EMT's could even be placed on probationary conditions so they are little help.  My question is are there any probation friendly companies either in kern or LA county?  Ambulance, hospitals, etc?  Im currently doing some part time "set medic" work down in LA.  While the pay is nice lets just say it a little shady and there is zero patient contact.  Its just hurry up and wait.  I want something with a lot more purpose and excitement.  Any help would be appreciated and if anyone could comment more specifically on Hall Ambulance and whether they hire probationary employees, that be amazing.  Thanks again.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 26, 2018)

You posted this where the news would be posted, lol. I would've posted this in EMS Employment. Click here to see the giant Hall's thread there. I wouldn't create a second thread; Just wait for a mod to move it or wait for them to tell you to create a new one. Unfortunately, I don't have any answer for you since most of us are probably not probationary and I don't work at Halls. The only true way to know is just apply and hope to get hired. You could also probably reach out to them through their website or call them somehow. I mean they are going to have to know when you apply to them, so it can't hurt to tell them before applying. This is even true for questions outside of being probation.


----------



## cityboi323 (Jun 26, 2018)

Man i had no idea lol ill probably just end up reposting.  thanks


----------

